# Audi TT MK2 08 Abs Pump Issue



## boldfunction (Apr 7, 2015)

Hello! I'm new here & i am from Malaysia.

Recently my Audi TT dashboard decided to have the TPMS, ESP & ABS light up on me as pictured below:









I took it to my mechanic who diagnosed my car with a VAG-COM and it says my abs pump was faulty. So i got the part number which is 8j0614517 and decided to buy a second hand one off eBay. It arrived and i took it to my mechanic to get the new abs pump fitted, now it shows me this error as shown in the picture below:









Can anyone advice me on what is wrong now or how can i fix this?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

It looks like your mechanic didn't investigate the multiple system warning lights fully enough.

The problem would seem to be with the Haldex control module, which is located on the left side of the rear differential.

A while ago another member had a very similar problem and found that the control module seal was faulty and water had got in. 
With some skilful work he was able to find and repair the problem, saving much money.

Read this: viewtopic.php?f=19&t=575530&p=4001593&hilit=haldex#p4001593


----------



## boldfunction (Apr 7, 2015)

brittan said:


> It looks like your mechanic didn't investigate the multiple system warning lights fully enough.
> 
> The problem would seem to be with the Haldex control module, which is located on the left side of the rear differential.
> 
> ...


If my car is a FWD, i think it does not come with a haldex does it?

Mine is a TT 2.0 TFSI


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

Was the abs module from a fwd or a 4wd car? They may be different part numbers or it may need coding to the car. VAG specialist indie may be the best place to go. Abs modules can sometimes be repaired.


----------



## rajanm1 (Feb 1, 2014)

boldfunction said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like your mechanic didn't investigate the multiple system warning lights fully enough.
> ...


Some 2.0 TFSI are Quattro - easiest way to tell is see if you have the badge on the boot


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

boldfunction said:


> If my car is a FWD, i think it does not come with a haldex does it?
> 
> Mine is a TT 2.0 TFSI


Correct. FWD = no Haldex.

AFAIK controllers that the car doesn't have do not show up on a VCDS scan. Hence I've done the assume thing on your car being 4WD. Are there additional fault codes besides that one? If so, post them all.


----------



## boldfunction (Apr 7, 2015)

hooting_owl said:


> Was the abs module from a fwd or a 4wd car? They may be different part numbers or it may need coding to the car. VAG specialist indie may be the best place to go. Abs modules can sometimes be repaired.


Is there two types of different ABS modules with the same part number? Because before i ordered, i got my ABS pump part number to be absolutely sure before ordering and it showed 8j0614517. The part that was delivered to me has the same part number as well.


----------



## boldfunction (Apr 7, 2015)

rajanm1 said:


> boldfunction said:
> 
> 
> > brittan said:
> ...


Mine has only TT written.


----------



## boldfunction (Apr 7, 2015)

brittan said:


> boldfunction said:
> 
> 
> > If my car is a FWD, i think it does not come with a haldex does it?
> ...


This is what that is bothering me. I am 100% sure its not an 4WD because i wouldn't have paid the price i paid for the car if it was a quattro.

So i am confused why is a haldex error showing up for a FWD car. The only reason i can think of is the ABS pump that was sent to me has something to do with it.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

boldfunction said:


> The only reason i can think of is the ABS pump that was sent to me has something to do with it.


You may be on the right track. Can you find out if your 'new' ABS unit came from a 4WD car?

I have a parts list for the TTRS and on there the ABS pump with controller is 8J0614517C, the same as you have.
I suspect that the issue lies in the coding of the controller. On a 4WD car the Haldex unit is disengaged under braking, hence there is communication between the ABS and Haldex control units. Your ABS unit may be trying to communicate with a Haldex controller that you don't have and that generates the "No signal/comms" fault code.


----------



## boldfunction (Apr 7, 2015)

brittan said:


> boldfunction said:
> 
> 
> > The only reason i can think of is the ABS pump that was sent to me has something to do with it.
> ...


If this is the case, will the ABS unit be programmable to work with a FWD or must i return that ABS pump in exchange for the correct one?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

With the same part number, the ABS unit and its controller be able to be coded for both 4WD (mine) and FWD (yours) cars.
I've never tried to access that with VCDS (VagCom). I think you need an access code of some sort to get into that particular controller. 
What does your mechanic say?


----------



## boldfunction (Apr 7, 2015)

brittan said:


> With the same part number, the ABS unit and its controller be able to be coded for both 4WD (mine) and FWD (yours) cars.
> I've never tried to access that with VCDS (VagCom). I think you need an access code of some sort to get into that particular controller.
> What does your mechanic say?


Mechanic said he tried but it seems that it can't be done.

I went over today and took a look at both parts and realized the part i bought has an extra A after the part number. Here are the pictures:
Mine









eBay Part


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

That extra A means its for the TTS. You've got the wrong part installed.


----------



## boldfunction (Apr 7, 2015)

TT-driver said:


> That extra A means its for the TTS. You've got the wrong part installed.


Thanks for the info. My sellers has told me he has a pump from a FWD TT and will be exchanging it with me. Hope it arrives as soon as possible as my car will be sleeping at the workshop until it arrives 

Meanwhile this is the car they gave me as a replacement. Gangster eh? Looks like it came back from a war or something..


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

That looks like a garbage can...

Hope this time it will all work out right. The replacement pump really needs to have the exact same part number.


----------



## boldfunction (Apr 7, 2015)

TT-driver said:


> That looks like a garbage can...
> 
> Hope this time it will all work out right. The replacement pump really needs to have the exact same part number.


 :lol: :lol: 
Me too, will keep you guys updated on how it goes


----------



## boldfunction (Apr 7, 2015)

Got my replacement part today.

However the black part around the part is tearing off as seen in the picture below, will this be a problem ? :/


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Did you take that pump from your loaner car? Cause that's where it belongs.

It may be just cosmetic damage, but it could also be that the pump has been way too hot and the internals are damaged. Since it concerns brakes, I wouldn't put that part on my car.... What is it with the part suppliers in your country?


----------



## boldfunction (Apr 7, 2015)

TT-driver said:


> Did you take that pump from your loaner car? Cause that's where it belongs.
> 
> It may be just cosmetic damage, but it could also be that the pump has been way too hot and the internals are damaged. Since it concerns brakes, I wouldn't put that part on my car.... What is it with the part suppliers in your country?


No, it was sent to me by the eBay seller as the replacement LOL. The parts in my country costs way too much. A brand new one costs USD3000 and a recondition one similar to the ones on eBay costs USD1000. I got this off eBay for around $500 shipped.

If the internals were damaged, i would know right away when it is installed on my car yes? I guess the errors would show up right away again? It comes with a 90 day warranty.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Well, yeah probably either VAGCOM or a full force brake that requires the ABS to come into function would reveal if the unit is OK or not.


----------



## boldfunction (Apr 7, 2015)

TT-driver said:


> Well, yeah probably either VAGCOM or a full force brake that requires the ABS to come into function would reveal if the unit is OK or not.


Sending it in tomorrow to get it replaced. Hope all goes well.


----------



## boldfunction (Apr 7, 2015)

Okay got my car back today and drove it around. Everything seems fine. However the VAG-COM has started to show this new error:









Anyone have any idea about this?

My mechanic tried the ABS brakes and also the esp light comes on when the tyre skids so everything seems to be working fine. hmmm...

EDIT:
I did some reasearch online and found this http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.ph ... 853/006227
Mine however does not come with that Cruise Control :roll:


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

I think it's an ESP and CC adaptation. When no CC is installed, the adaptation still has to take place for the DSG part, so it seems.


----------



## boldfunction (Apr 7, 2015)

Im guessing that means the abs pump was taken of a TT that had Cruise Control so the abs pump was programmed to communicate with CC and now since CC is no where to be found, its sad thinking CC does not want to talk to him anymore


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

That could well be. It might be that an VAG specialist can reprogram the unit so it can work without CC.

OR just install cruise control


----------



## boldfunction (Apr 7, 2015)

All is fine now  Everything is working any more more error codes. Finally...


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Happy TT-ing again


----------



## boldfunction (Apr 7, 2015)

TT-driver said:


> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> Happy TT-ing again


Yes very happy  Thank you to everyone here for all your assistance! Much appreciated!!


----------

